# Total War - Shogun 2



## OmahaRenegade (Apr 5, 2011)

I've thought about purchasing Total War - Shogun 2. I wanted to know what others that have it thought first. Worth it? Is there a skirmish mode? How's the storyline?


----------



## Chaoticheart (Apr 17, 2011)

Great game. Creative assembly seems to have learned from their mistakes with Empire and Napoleon; Shogun 2 is more in the vein of Medieval 2, taking the classic aspects of the total war games and improving upon them, as well as redoing the research mechanic of recent games.

Without going into detail (mainly because I'd end up writing pages on pages): Shogun 2 is the easily the best game in the Total War series.


----------



## Danivon (Apr 19, 2011)

It would have to go some to beat Rome! I've been trying to find out if Shogun 2 is worth buying as well.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 19, 2011)

Chaoticheart said:


> Great game. Creative assembly seems to have learned from their mistakes with Empire and Napoleon; Shogun 2 is more in the vein of Medieval 2, taking the classic aspects of the total war games and improving upon them, as well as redoing the research mechanic of recent games.
> 
> Without going into detail (mainly because I'd end up writing pages on pages): Shogun 2 is the easily the best game in the Total War series.


 
I echo that... I echo that... IMHO, the best of them all - the unexpected humour in the ninjas and geishas (well, I found it funny!) always tickles me, but the battle scenes and the tactical play are brilliant.


----------

